# Any body got any plans/drawings for a pen stand



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

I am doing my first ever show in a few weeks and wanted to make a few stands for my better pens was wondering if any of you had some plans you could email me or know of a link you could post. I have found plenty of pix on the web but no good plans/drawings. It doesn't need to be anything fancy rather some simple easy to build stands would be prefered as the show is july 5th and time is running short!


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 17, 2014)

Might check with Carl Fisher on the penturners forum. He made a nice curved one from wood.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Might check with Carl Fisher on the penturners forum. He made a nice curved one from wood.


is the that IAP? or another forum?


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 17, 2014)

That is it. Scott (SDB777 here uploaded a simple stand plan here around Mar 30th (page 3 this forum reference).

The template pdf was on the 25th I think. Search pen stand use SDB777 and it will come up also.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 17, 2014)

The Carl Fisher one is a very nice one.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> That is it. Scott (SDB777 here uploaded a simple stand plan here around Mar 30th (page 3 this forum reference).
> 
> The template pdf was on the 25th I think. Search pen stand use SDB777 and it will come up also.


perfect!! thanks for pointing me in the right direction i found it and printed a few copies for myself.


----------



## ButchC (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey Greg, what about something natural? I'll post something in a minute here that might work for you, and I have a bunch.

Butch


----------



## ButchC (Jun 17, 2014)

@Treecycle Hardwoods

OK Greg,

Here they are. I don't know what kinda burl these are, but I seem to remember my Dad had a desk pen with one of these as the base when I was growing up. There's one larger "log" that weighs a ton and I don't know what that is either (in the back of the first pic). The other smaller round log I just threw in there as an idea for you just in case - it's flat on the bottom.









Anyway, I was thinking that if you just drilled a few holes in each of these that you could display the pens vertically. Lemme know what you think. This is about 1/4 of the amount of these that I have.





PS if anyone can identify the species, I'd appreciate it very much.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

ButchC said:


> @Treecycle Hardwoods
> 
> OK Greg,
> 
> ...


I have a few small maple caps I was gonna do that with. I will probably bring a few others just for show. The pen stands for 3 5 or 7 pens is what I was looking for a pattern of.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 17, 2014)

If you get to larger pen displays I use 1 1/2" trays and bracelet tray liners from Gems On Display that hold about 15 pens. For the bigger pens I buy the deeper pocket liners that go 10 items to a tray. The trays and liners are only a couple bucks each and they make a carry bag the trays all slide into that's pretty inexpensive. Then you just build a little easel for them.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

Do you have a link to where a guy could buy some? I was gonna set up the router table to rout out coves and cover it up with felt for slims and lower end stuff. If I can get stuff that cheap I would go that rout.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 17, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Do you have a link to where a guy could buy some? I was gonna set up the router table to rout out coves and cover it up with felt for slims and lower end stuff. If I can get stuff that cheap I would go that rout.




Here is the main page for the trays, I use the 1 1/2" wood ones

http://www.gemsondisplay.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=42&cat=Assorted+Jewelry+Trays

Here is the liner I use, It has spots for 18, If they are fat ones, I go every other, the grooves seem to work just fine, haven't had my inventory fall out yet.

http://www.gemsondisplay.com/shopexd.asp?id=841

Here is a 10 place with deep compartment I use for Big Fat Pens or other larger items.

http://www.gemsondisplay.com/shopexd.asp?id=1290

They ship fast, If you call in the morning and it's in stock it usually goes out fedex the same day


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks Collin those are cheaper than I could probably make them for.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 17, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Thanks Collin those are cheaper than I could probably make them for.




Yep, that was my thought when I switched my entire show display over. They also make ones with a glass lid to keep the really high end stuff from walking off....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

